

The Internet Is Here. Why Are We Still Making Decisions Like It’s The 1700s? - jonlemmon
https://medium.com/p/111bcf6a11a1

======
cyphunk

        Delegation should be instant and dynamic. If I trust
        somebody to make a decision on my behalf, I should be
        able to delegate to them instantly. And if they lose 
        my trust, I should be able to take it away with the 
        same speed.
    

It sounds nice until one considers certain conditions where emotion takes
dangerous bias in collective decision making. Think: after a tragedy or during
a war.

"Delegating" is the the lazy form of democracy. At least on the ethical and
moral responsibility level. Discussion and action are the least lazy. I agree
with the OP that other discussion platforms show how that can be done better.
Influence of such platforms may come naturally as the zombie generation (read:
TV) dies off and the participatory generation (read: Internet) becomes more
commonplace. But they should definitely be encouraged.

To me the keyword comes from opinion modelling rather that direct decision and
low-latency delegation. As we gauge and model opinion better this will
increase citizen influence. ... I'm still not sure however if this is a good
thing. In any case the OP's project looks to be an interesting project to
build a system to foster such communication of opinion:

    
    
        https://www.loomio.org/
        The world needs a better way to make decisions together.

